# Strut Mount Rubbing??



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

After a 100 mile trip yesterday, I noticed that every time i turn my car to the left, theres a popping sound coming (As if you just popped your elbow bone) from what sounds like the bottom of my car. I checked for rubbing on my tires and theres no sign of strut rubbing. On my 95 VR-4 I had a similar problem, but that turned out to be a strut mount...I'm guessing it might be the same issue...Any body have any similar issues?? 
BTW..this happened after a bad whipping of an STI <<<Beat him by about a car..:cool


----------



## DJ Dannis (May 9, 2006)

MonaroGuy06 said:


> After a 100 mile trip yesterday, I noticed that every time i turn my car to the left, theres a popping sound coming (As if you just popped your elbow bone) from what sounds like the bottom of my car. I checked for rubbing on my tires and theres no sign of strut rubbing. On my 95 VR-4 I had a similar problem, but that turned out to be a strut mount...I'm guessing it might be the same issue...Any body have any similar issues??
> BTW..this happened after a bad whipping of an STI <<<Beat him by about a car..:cool


I haven't experienced this before, but my advice is if you still have the warranty left and you have a decent dealer... use it. It's bumper to bumper baby! Congrats on the STi kill :cool


----------

